# NEED HELP WITH TRANS SWAP



## Nate240SX (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a 90 240sx coop automatic with a blown trans. i pulled it out and am trying to put in the new one but i cant get it to line up. i have to flywheel bolted on but the bolt from the trans to the motor wont line up and the trans also wont get close to the motor to put in the bolts that line up. what am i doing wron or what can i do? right now the car is on a lift wit a trans jack under it but i dont have much time the shop charges by the hour and im straped for cash if u know of a step by step process plz tell me my chiltions manuel isnt helping me at all....i need help so if u can help plz do...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your description is not very clear. Does the car have an auto tranny that you're trying to replace with another A/T or are you trying to convert to an M/T because you mentioned bolting on a flywheel.


----------



## Nate240SX (Aug 11, 2008)

I was swaping it out with another Automatic. i got it to bolt up but for some reason when i take it out of park it wont lock into geer. i have to hold the shifter in drive to be able to drive it otherwise it goes in neutral...i checked the linkege but that is not ajustible. if i cant figure it out im just going to sell the car i have 2 others that run i just liked that one cuz it was the best on gas due to the automatic. if you think you could help or have any ideas of what the problem is reply or email me at [email protected]


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The shifter linkage is definitely adjustable. Move the selector lever from "P" to "1"; you should feel the detentes in each position. If the detentes can't be felt or the lever is in the wrong position, the linkage needs adjustment.


----------

